

Google+ Now Lets You Upload Address Books From Outlook, Your Mac, And More - tcfast
http://tcfast.com/2011/07/20/google-now-lets-you-upload-address-books-from-outlook-your-mac-and-more/

======
benologist
You cloned their layout, republish their content, and now you're submitting
their stories on your site to HN... there's really no point in pursuing this
model, they will shut you down the minute they notice you stealing traffic
from their articles.

